# [javac]Could not reserve enough space for object heap

## cloc3

improvvisamente, il mio sistema ha smesso di compilare le applicazioni java per il problema in oggetto.

la cosa strana è che, da una ricerca, ho scoperto che si tratta di un problema sufficientemente diffuso ma, apparentemente, non affrontato in bugzilla.

prima di pubblicare un baco mio, vorrei sapere, pertanto, se qualcuno conosce un problema e può suggerire una soluzione migliore del workaround che ho trovato io (per la verità, io ho dovuto ridurre il parametro lì indicato a 64, anzichè 512).

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> improvvisamente, il mio sistema ha smesso di compilare le applicazioni java per il problema in oggetto.

 

Strano... oltretutto 64M non è un gran valore, mi sembra che sia il default.... di quale java si parla? sun o altro?

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> di quale java si parla? sun o altro?

 sun 1.6

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   di quale java si parla? sun o altro? sun 1.6

 

Non so che dire... qualche vecchia variabile d'ambiente che é rimasta in giro? Provato a rifare l'emerge di java?

----------

## djinnZ

Forse dico una fesseria ma mi ricorda il vecchio problema dell'esecuzione delle applicazioni entratel perchè java pretendeva di riservare altrettanta ram quanta specificata con -Xmx. free quanta ram fisica libera riporta al momento dell'errore?

Lo strano è che 64M è il valore di default, non è che da qualche parte c'è un -J-Xmx2m?

----------

## cloc3

up

ma accade solo a me?

----------

## cloc3

diavolo.

a me succede ancora...

adesso con icedtea6-bin.

----------

## ago

cercando ho trovato qualcosina a riguardo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344135

----------

